# Training log software



## Todd (Sep 6, 2003)

Work in a small department in western MA and wondering if anyone knows of a free or inexpensive software (not excel spreadsheet or MS Access) to help keep track of officer training.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

As I always said google is the answer to life 
Google Sheets - create and edit spreadsheets online, for free.


----------

